

Designer News censors posts criticizing LayerVault - triplec1988

A recently published article by Andrew Sass about the legal drama between LayerVault and DesignModo --  http://www.compylr.com/post/open-source-flat-ui-now-sue-me-sue-you-blues -- 
was censored after about 5 minutes on LayerVault's news aggregator (news.layervault.com). Andrew has since been banned and his account deleted for voicing his opinion.
======
meerita
Designer News is not relevant to this world. HN it is. Let them do whatever
they want with their elite community.

------
brudgers
This would be better suited to a blog post, and more compelling if there were
supporting facts for the claims.

------
ante_annum
A post criticizing a company was delete from a forum owned by that company?

------
t3mp3st
Happens on YC all the time. Just try to criticize PG- I dare you.

